# whats Hot on the Huron right now



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

heading to the Huron tomorrow to do alittle fly fishing. I'm gonna be on the stretch through Ypsi (its only 10 minutes away and i'm time limited).

What flys are hot right now on the Huron?

Thanks
J-


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

jjc155 said:


> heading to the Huron tomorrow to do alittle fly fishing. I'm gonna be on the stretch through Ypsi (its only 10 minutes away and i'm time limited).
> 
> What flys are hot right now on the Huron?
> 
> ...


Check out the blogs and reports at SchultzOutfitters.com or stop by the shop. They can point you in the right direction.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Large dry flys in the evening 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

The Bows have vanished with the influx of big Kings with the high water, some Coho still taking spinners, can't wait for the Kings to get done so the Steelhead will show in good numbers.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

METTLEFISH said:


> The Bows have vanished with the influx of big Kings with the high water, some Coho still taking spinners, can't wait for the Kings to get done so the Steelhead will show in good numbers.


Drink another one.... as for the op.. large sreamers, sure you will locate some smallies.. if not try to move a little further up river.. Delhi area has alway been good fo me!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

METTLEFISH said:


> The Bows have vanished with the influx of big Kings with the high water, some Coho still taking spinners, can't wait for the Kings to get done so the Steelhead will show in good numbers.


 .....pass it over to me... so I can hit that........


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

He'd be passing a crack pipe... probably don't want to hit that. However if that report were true, it sure would be nice

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are more than just one Huron river, and ever more than one in Michigan. I think the water is what is mostly HOT right now in the Huron River in Southeastern MI. Probably good for Smallies, Carp, and Catfish. If you know the right spots, you might find some outsize Browns very early and late in the day. They won't revive well, so if you catch one, you might as well take it home.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd be real surprised with a brown, maybe deep in a hole near the Proud Lake stretch...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

